# Complex PTSD



## wheelchairdemon (Nov 23, 2017)

I have been diagnosed with complex PTSD. I've lived through years of emotional abuse. I still face the emotional abuse each and every day.  What gets to me is, because I've been unable to stop the abuse myself, I can't be qualified for therapy.

I've learned to become highly resilient so I haven't been stopped from at least trying to partake of life. However, I have frequent meltdowns out in public when I'm triggered, and the result is I'm very alone.

Apparently OHIP only covers group therapy treatment programs for people with PTSD so, because I've learned how to become so highly resilient and I haven't resorted to using drugs or alcohol, I've been told I can't fit into the program. 

They said I need one-on-one therapy. 

They said, if I go into a group program when I'm so highly functional others will feel threatened by me. They will look at how well I function and then question why they can't do the same.

I don?t get it. Wouldn't it be more helpful to share coping skills and learn how to support each other?

Does it make sense that I can be denied entry into trauma treatment programs because I haven't been able to single-handedly stop the abuse?

Any tips on how I can fix this?

I'm tired of alienating myself more and more because of the meltdowns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## making_art (Nov 23, 2017)

Why not do one on one therapy?


----------



## Harebells (Nov 23, 2017)

I know it's not the same as help from an actual person/people but I found the book 'Complex PTSD' by Pete Walker really good and very helpful. Also 'The Body Keeps the Score' by Bessel van der Kolk.


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 23, 2017)

"They said, if I go into a group program when I’m so highly functional others will feel threatened by me. They will look at how well I function and then question why they can’t do the same."

This makes no sense at all   You need support as much as they do just because you have chosen different way out to deal with your struggles does not mean you should be eliminated from therapy.  If anything you would be an example to the people who have chosen a different path.   You would be a positive example and i don't see how that would threaten them they would have some hope they could do the same using different coping skills.    I hope you can find a group that chooses to include you and see how beneficial it would be to have you in their group.


----------



## wheelchairdemon (Nov 23, 2017)

making_art said:


> Why not do one on one therapy?



I can't afford it. It costs something like $40/hr. OHIP doesn't cover one on one therapy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## making_art (Nov 23, 2017)

A referral from your doctor would provide a therapist through a mental health centre at no cost to you.


----------



## Mari (Nov 24, 2017)

"A referral from your doctor would provide a therapist through a mental health centre at no cost to you."

I have been through the process in Ontario and it took years for me to get a referral. There is 'no-cost' group and one-on-one assistance available but it takes a lot of persistence and a bit of luck to be accepted. Many doctors do not know what is a available. If they said you need one-on-one therapy then they should give you a referral. Ask and ask again - good luck.


----------



## wheelchairdemon (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm disabled and on ODSP. I get #1,124 per month to cover rent, food, and other basic essentials. There's no way I can afford to pay for therapy.

---------- Post Merged at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:12 AM ----------

My doctor went away for 3 months - I finally got a good one - so when he comes back, I'll ask him. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Banned (Apr 14, 2018)

Does your doctor do any kind of counselling, WCD?  Alternatively, there are many charities that offer counselling for free...here we have the Calgary Counselling Centre, Alberta Health Services, and Catholic Family Services to name a few (don't need to be Catholic).  Also, although rare, the odd therapist will see a client pro bono.  I know mine does....it might be worth looking around.  Provisional psychologists are also a good resource for pro bono counselling, or through a local university.  I know it's discouraging, but keep looking.  You will find something.  Another thought is many pastors do counselling at no charge through their churches.


----------

